# 2009 Never Summer Legacy-R 166/ 2010 Union Force



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

Me: 6'3" 240 lbs Size 13 shoe
Beginner/Intermediate rider. Normally ride a few times a year, for the last 7 years. 1st rocker board.
Riding Condition: Mtn High and Bear Mtn, hard packed, groomers, slush.

Board: Fast as lightning. Waxed with hertel hot sauce. Almost no chatter. Not super flexible, but the rocker in the middle you can feel at times and seems to help a little landing jumps and hopping around. Easy to ollie, good pop with the camber from bindings out to tip & tail. Seems to be the board I need to progress. I tried a C box for the first time this weekend (actually first box I have ever tried). Don't ask. 

Strangely, one negative about the rocker (might just be me) is that if I'm turning hard, and hit a rut/bump/chop/ice in mid turn the board gets a little airborne (which is normal). However the rocker seems to form in the board due to no weight on it. Then when the edge goes back into the snow the board is in the rocker shape and it carves SUPER DUPER hard. I have recovered after this strange occurance once, but two other times it dragged me to the ground. (This doesn't always happen, just those 3 times) One of the times, it ran me into the side of a jump while hauling balls. This put a small chip in the sidewall. I imagine a lesser board may have cracked in half. I really, really hit hard dead on, straight on the nose. 



Bindings: I have no problems at all with the toe straps riding up off my toes, when used as a toe cap. (I have read about this on the internet) They are super comfortable, no issues at all with pain. They are responsive in carving/charging, and hitting jumps they cushion good on landing. This is my first year trying boxes/rails/jibs, so I cannot comment on the flexibility in that regard. I have rode them 3 days now, and they look brand new. The ratchets work fine. 

The only thing, is if you try to ratchet the toe strap SUPER tight, then they can be tough to release. I thought this was a potentially crappy thing, until I realized I didn't need to ratchet them nearly has tight as I had been. I think I was making them overly tight due to thinking I might have a problem with them riding up off my toe. Never happened. 

Overall, thumbs up for the board and the bindings.




2009 32 Lashed Boots
Comfy, supporting, easy to tighten the inner lining thing. Easy on/off. No pressure points. Thumbs up. Also, they don't slip easy when walking around on ice.


----------



## Teufulhund (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the good info my man. I'm looking to get a 2011 NS Legacy 161 in the next month or so. Can't wait to strap her on!


----------

